# Opening or Penetration?



## ajweaver (Sep 1, 2010)

Soffit Ventilation-Opening or Penetration

Combustion Air Housings-Opening or Penetration

I am posing these questions in relation to Table R302.1

One jurisdiction in this area is calling the soffit ventilation an opening and having the ventilation

moved to rear and front of house if possible or closed to comply.

Unfortunetly this sucks for ridge vent cross ventilation.

I am unable to find a definition for "opening" or "penetration"

Input?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 1, 2010)

Soffit Ventilation-Opening or Penetration Neither a soffit is a projection from the wall and less than 4 ft requires it to be fire rated. Projections beyond the exterior wall shall not extend more than 12 inches (305 mm) into the areas where openings are prohibited. .

Openings and penetrations from Table R302.1 are refering to the wall not openings or penetrations in a soffit

Combustion Air Housings-Opening or Penetration. An opening if combustible or aluminum materials. A penetration if 26 gauge metal or better


----------

